# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  Покер

## ramza

Сейчас покер считается видом спорта, в соседней России люди, играющие в покер считаются проффесиональными спортсменами. С каждым днем данная игра становится все популярнее и популярнее. 
Эта тема тех, для кого такие слова как бет, чек, колл, банкролл, стэк и ап стрик не пустые звуки.

----------


## Akasey

Рамза, так напиши правила, ссылки дай. Нам интересно!

----------


## ramza

Eсть целый блог, посвященный покеру [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  в котором можно найти все что угодно начиная от правил игры до видео интереснейших моментов. 
Моей целью является поиск людей в Жодино которые уже знают что это такое и которые могут поделится опытом с остальными

----------


## Asteriks

Покер - это довольно опасно! Это азартная игра, которая надолго оторвёт вас от семьи и реального общения! Будьте осторожны!

----------


## Asteriks

*Правила покера*

*Что такое покер?
*
Не смотря на то, что большинство разновидностей покера имеют одинаковые особенности, до сих пор не существует единого определения покера, которое могло бы всех удовлетворить. В большинстве случаев в покер играют в *кардрумах* (cardroom) (чаще всего в казино), *дома* (в некоторых местах является незаконным) и в последнее время *через Интернет.*
Чаще всего в кардрумах (cardroom) и через Интернет играют в *стад* (stud), *дро* (draw) и *флоп* (flop) игры. Самыми популярными разновидностями являются Texas Hold’Em, Seven Card Stud, Five Card Stud, Omaha High, Omaha High/Low и Razz. Тем не менее, домашние игры имеют сотни разновидностей, и, если Вы сталкивались с одной из них, Вам будет сложно назвать это покером! В настоящее время, где бы не сдавались карты Texas Hold’Em является самой популярной версией покера. Появление игры на телевидении выдвинуло на первый план замечательную простоту игры, которой можно научиться в течение нескольких минут, но, цитируя одного знаменитого комментатора, потратить всю жизнь, чтобы стать профессионалом.

*Игровая Обстановка*
*Онлайн Покер*
Предлагая отсутствие боязни сделать неправильный ход, не прокуренную обстановку и удобство Вашего собственного дома, интерактивный покер стал тем местом, где можно играть в покер 24 часа в сутки. Вы можете участвовать в играх на реальные деньги, со ставками начиная с 4 центов, или же играть бесплатно, пока научитесь выбранной игре.

*Покер вживую - Оффлайн Покер*
Кардрумы (cardroom) становятся всё более лояльными по отношению к новичкам, предлагая, по меньшей мере, один вечер для новичков в неделю. Как правило, игра здесь идёт намного медленнее, нежели через Интернет, так как тасовать и сдавать карты должен реальный человек. Многие кардрумы (cardroom) имеют свои правила, и Вам всегда следует убедиться в том, чего от Вас ожидают. Например, в турнирах с низкими ставками или в вечерах для начинающих Вас могут попросить сдавать карты и для всего стола, и для себя.

*Игроки*

Число игроков может варьироваться от двух (известно как heads-up) до десяти в турнирах с одним столом и играх на деньги. В турнирах с большим количеством столов число игроков может быть неограниченным, разве только организатор турнира может установить конкретное количество мест. Во многих турнирах число мест превышает тысячу. Как правило, в турнире, в котором участвует десять игроков, три лучших игрока делят призовой фонд, обычно 50% за первое место, 30% за второе и 20% за третье.

_Рейтинг покерных рук (комбинаций)_
Почти во всех играх используется одна колода с 52 картами. Далее представлен рейтинг покерных рук (poker hand) в порядке убывания для наиболее популярной версии покера - Texas Hold’Em.

*Ройал Флаш (Royal Flush)*
Туз, король, дама, валет и десятка одной масти.
*Стрейт Флаш (Straight Flush)*
От девятки, десятки, валета, дамы и короля (верхний Стрейт Флаш) до туза, двойки, тройки, четвёрки и пятёрки (нижний Стрейт Флаш) одной масти.
*Каре (Four of a kind)*
Любые четыре карты одного достоинства.
*Фулл Хаус (Full House)*
Две карты одного достоинства вместе с тремя картами другого достоинства. Например: две дамы и три туза.
*Флэш (Flush)*
Пять карт одной масти.
*Стрейт или Стрит (Straight)*
Пять последовательно расположенных карт. Например: четвёрка, пятёрка, шестёрка, семёрка и восьмёрка.
*Сэт или Три одного достоинства (Three of a kind)*
Любые три карты одного достоинства.
*Две пары (Two pairs)*
Две карты одного достоинства вместе с двумя картами другого достоинства.
*Пара (A pair)*
Любые две карты одного достоинства.
*Наивысшая карта (High card)*
Наивысшая карта в Вашей комбинации.

*Первая игра - шаг за шагом*

Предположим, что Вы принимаете участие в онлайн турнире из десяти игроков (известен как Sit-N-Go):

   1. Игра начнётся, как только все десять мест будут заняты.
   2. Игра начинается с дух игроков, сидящих после дилера. Эти игроки обязаны сделать ставки вслепую или, как их ещё называют, блайнды (blind): малый блайнд (small blind) и большой блайнд (big blind) соответственно.
   3. Дилер сдаёт каждому игроку по две карты лицом вниз. Далее в игру вступает игрок, сидящий сразу после игрока, сделавшего большбольшой блайнд.
   4. Когда к Вам подойдёт очередь, Вы будете обязаны принять ставку (колл), поднять ставку (райз) или же сбросить карты (фолд). Если Вы делали малый блайнд, то это значит, что Вы уже поставили половину суммы необходимой для продолжения игры. Если же Вы делали большой блайнд и игрок перед Вами не повысил ставки, то это значит, что вы уже поставили достаточную сумму, чтобы открыть флоп. В том случае, если игрок перед Вами повысил ставки, то Вы можете принять его ставку (колл), повысить ставку (райз) или сбросить карты (фолд).
   5. Флоп (The Flop): дилер сдаёт три карты лицом вверх. Те игроки, которые ещё не сбросили свои карты, могут использовать эти карты для собирания наилучшей руки (комбинации карт). После сдачи флопа начинается следующий круг ставок. Если никто не делает ставок, Вам достаточно пасовать (чек), чтобы увидеть следующую карту, не ставя лишних денег. Если же игрок перед Вами делал ставку, то для того, чтобы увидеть следующую карту, Вам придётся принять (колл) или повысить (райз) ставку. В противном случае Вы должны сбросить карты (фолд).
   6. Торн (The Turn): дилер сдаёт четвёртую карту лицом вверх. Опять же, каждый игрок, имеющий на руках карты, в зависимости от ситуации может пасовать (чек), принять ставку (колл), повысить ставку (оайз) или сбросить карты (фолд).
   7. Ривер (The River): дилер сдаёт последнюю пятую карту лицом вверх. Начинается последний круг ставок. Если один игрок сделал ставку и другой принял её, то они оба вскрывают свои карты, и определяется победитель.
   8. Если же ставка сделана, но другой игрок не сделал колл, то сделавший ставку игрок забирает весь выигрыш или, как ещё называют, банк (pot). Этот игрок имеет право не вскрывать свои карты, а вернуть их дилеру (известно как mucking).
   9. Как только победитель определён, начинается новая игра, и фишка дилера переходит по часовой стрелке к следующему игроку. Как правило, блайнды повышаются после определенного промежутка времени.
  10. Игра заканчивается после того, как выбывает последний игрок и между финалистами разделен призовой фонд.

----------


## IP1987

*Если кому интересно есть в видео 40 уроков Школа Покера Дмитрия Лесного*

----------


## tih_on

оооо я играю в покер интересно!

----------

